# Goats always hungry?



## perplexed (Apr 12, 2008)

I have 4 goats. I got them based on my friend having 4 large goats and going through 1 bale of alfalfa a week. They get little to no food through browse. She fills a 5 gallon bucket up halfway and they are content.

She goat sat for me when I went out of town and just couldn't believe how hungry my goats were all the time. They are a bit smaller than hers.

I've noticed this too. They go through more than a bale a week but I browse them a bit too. They were looking a little thin and so this week I decided to try giving them more food. They will eat continuously if I let them. I can throw several flakes into the bin and they eat it all up and look for more.
I gave them some tobacco as a dewormer and haven't noticed a change. They don't have any other signs of worms. What to think?

They also get a bit of grain. Browse right now is good too.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

I would say that if they don't have an area to browse all of the time, they will act like pigs! Our area for browsing is gone. They have a constant supply of hay at all times. But when we bring out the grain for them, they act like they haven't had ANY food in days. Unless they are sleeping, my goats eat hay all day long on and off. How old are your goats?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Never heard of giving goats tobacco for worms. I let mine (only have 2) have all the grass hay and browse they want.

You say your friend filling a 5 gallon bucket half way with what? and the goats are content. Are they really content or have they learned there isn't going to be any more and just deal with it. I wouldn't think that would be enough if its browse and too much if its grain. They may have also been hungry for so long that they don't know when to stop. Make sure those CDT shots are up to date.
Andi


----------



## perplexed (Apr 12, 2008)

One goat is 3, another is 1+, and the other two are kids.

The bucket she fills is with alfalfa hay. None of them are milking. They are huge alpine goats, they look like mean animals compared to mine.


How many bales of alfalfa would you say is normal for 4 goats per week?


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

You will have variances between your two herds based on size, age, exercise, exposure to elements, quality of feed, etc. Are you feeding exactly the same hay from exactly the same source? Are either of you weighing your hay?


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine browse free-range 24-7, and they are always mauling me when I go to the barn for grain! Mine are totally fat and shiny... and still act like they are starving. It may just be the way goats are.

Just make sure you have plenty of fresh water and good mineral available, and you might want to try a different dewormer, like cydectin, just to make sure you have all the worms.

I've done tobacco with my horses... so I have heard of using it as a dewormer... I'm just not sure it gets everything totally.

I also use eatable DE in their grain at milking (they all get fed at milking, even the boys) but since I free-range, they just get a little alfalfa pellets and oats.

Hope that helps!

Cricket


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You'll want to give goats free choice hay if low on pasture. The only time you should feed grain is to growing kids or to does late in pregnancy or during lactation. Other than that, my goats either get full browse, or free choice hay. I only feed grass hay, milkers or does raising kids get alfalfa pellets in their grain ration. 

In the summer, you may not have to feed any hay at all if you have enough pasture. Since I sold off most of my herd I haven't fed a bit of hay, lol. The pasture can support just the few I have out there.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Most people do not realize that goats eat a average of 8 times a day and they need to be able to do that to keep their Rumen working properly. 
If you have hay out at all times you will not see them eat 8 different times but they sure do.
Some people say that they do not feed more then twice a day and they do not get more then that, but they more then likely eat a little and save some for later.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet Goats said:


> Most people do not realize that goats eat a average of 8 times a day and they need to be able to do that to keep their Rumen working properly.
> If you have hay out at all times you will not see them eat 8 different times but they sure do.
> Some people say that they do not feed more then twice a day and they do not get more then that, but they more then likely eat a little and save some for later.


Yup, they nibble!! LOL
Eat, relax and chew cud, go eat again, relax and chew cud....all day and often in the night.

And goats dont sleep all night. Given the option, they are up and about and they eat all night. 

In summer our goats dont even use their shelters anymore at night.
They lay on the cool ground, enjoying the cool night air...and they are nibbling on hay and chewing cud, taking walks and acting very much like its daytime. 
On the really hot days they are less active and eat less by day than at night. 
So, on real hot days we hay them more before bed knowing they will become more active as that sun goes down and the air cools a bit.
Our goats have shade trees and its just to hot and humid now to be active in the daytime, even with shade.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is it possible they have worms?

What kind of mineral are you giving them? They may be eating more because they lack minerals.


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL- my grandma said her dad would buy cigarettes to worm the goats when she was a kid ( as they didn't smoke) I don't recall how many they received but she remembers him buying a couple of packs at a time.

I rely on a good wormer though.


----------

